# ICEBAN Bankrupt



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

What happened to ICEBAN ? Here they went bankrupt last week.Can anyone shed any light on this,as i certainly would not want to spread any rumors or half truths.
This should be an interesting topic and should bring quite a few responses.Just trying to find out who is still standing after this season
John Parker
NEW YORK SNOW PROS
Taconic Maintenance Inc
845-485-4200


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

John,
After I noticed IceBan's stock prices drop to $0.02 a share I did some research and found this. I really hate to see any company file for bankruptcy regardless if its a competitor or not. 

John

Natural Solutions to File Bankruptcy


CHESAPEAKE, Va.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--March 22, 2002--On March 21, 2002, the Board of Natural Solutions Corporation (OTC BB: ICEB) met to consider the Company's future in light of the unusually mild winter conditions and the Company's overall financial position. 

The Board voted to refer this matter to a committee of the independent directors to consider whether it would be appropriate to file a petition in bankruptcy. 

On March 22, 2002, the committee of independent directors voted to recommend that the Company file a petition in bankruptcy. Subsequently, the Board of Natural Solutions Corporation met on March 22, 2002 and voted to accept the recommendation of the committee of independent directors and instructed the management of the Company to take the necessary steps to file a petition in bankruptcy on behalf of the Company as soon as possible. 

Natural Solutions Corporation has the exclusive rights to distribute Ice Ban(R) anti-icing and deicing products in the United States. 

The statements in this release regarding future results of operations are forward looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Although the company believes the expectations reflected in such forward-looking statements are based upon reliable assumptions, it can give no assurance that its expectations will be obtained. The Company has disclosed factors that could affect these expectations in its Annual Report on Form 10-KSB, as filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. The Company disclaims any intent or obligation to update these forward-looking statements.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

http://www.naturalsolutionscorp.com/

The bankruptcy news release is actually on their website.

~Chuck


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

thats too bad because I bought a drum of ice ban this winter and liked it------I guess magic will gain my business next season


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

It appears to me that Natural Solutions is the distributor of Ice Ban, not the manufacturer. I'm not sure that Ice Ban will be out of the picture. I would think that the bankruptcy would cancel the distribution agreement, opening the way for someone else to pick up the product for distribution.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Actually Allen Natural Solutions is the manufacturer and they distribute the ice ban product.Natural Solutions was the patten holder to the product
John P


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Sorry for misspelling your name Alan,
I did not realize it till after i popsted
John P


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

To all PlowSite Readers:
Yes its true Natural Solutions declared bankruptcy however I am getting real sick and tired of certain people knocking other competition. 
Yes I was a distributor for Ice Ban and Natural Solutions for a total of about 2 months. Thats when I heard of the new arrangement that they were going to have with distributors and I left them. Was I shocked? YES, There was a lot of investment and research that was lost however we learn from differant situations. 
There are other products other than Magic and John Parker who has slammmed Ice Ban from the start. Competition is the nature of our Economy but lets keep proffesional about it and quit knocking other products. Let the members of this forum decide for themselves, and inform them that there are other products out there also. Never once did I knock any product out there but kept saying that you need to try all and see what works for you. Also as far as Ice Ban people not being capable and not trained I feel that is an insult to me along with others involved. Keep to the facts. 
Yes I will be back next year with a Deicing product line both chloride and non chloride based. Some clear some not. Do they have experience yes. Have they been in the market a long time with product Yes. Are they finacially secure YES. 
Lets see how long it takes John to knock this one down. If you look at past posts of Ice Ban most have been been from John Parker with negative comments of some sort and how great Magic is. 

"Lets be and stay proffesional" 

Stephen Purdy, Pres.
Eager Beaver Services LLC.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Thank You Steve ! 

I agree with you,Stay Professional. Some people tend to forget that, so I guess that is why we are here. 

Steve I will call you soon!


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Steve if you took offense to the post i apologize it was not aimed at the ignorance of distributors but at the lack of support iceban has always had with its people.You said it yourself you were shocked at the fact that 2 weeks after being a distributor they left you guys hanging.That certainly doesnt seem as if they were being very truthful with you.
Again i apologize to you specifically for any bashing it was not meant that way.
Magic is not the only product out there i whole heartedly agree as we already have non chloride products both clear and colored and probably from the same source as you.If you would like to call me please feel free to at 845-485-4200.


----------



## OriginalSnowman (Feb 6, 2002)

Iceban was doomed from the start it seemed to me. 

They were trying to market their additive like it was the second coming and it was nothing more than another additive to a growing list of modified deicers. 

I would wholeheartedly agree that the Magic people seem to spend all the time slamming Nat'l Solutions and Iceban...an interesting angle since THEY were the ones who told us all how good it was just two short winters ago when they were partners with Iceban and now they seem to have turned on it like a junkyard dog.

I don't know what the outcome will be but the story is that Iceban as Natural Solutions is filing Chapt 7 bankruptcy which is liquidation.

On the product choices front, the sky's the limit. From my view, any biodegradeable additive to a chloride system (rock salt - calcium - magnesium - etc) is only effective until it biodegrades and then you're right back where you started with uninhibited chlorides. So what does that gain?

Using non-chloride based deicing products are an option provided the non-chloride product is effective and not more problematic than the chloride you're trying to get away from; i.e. nitrogen and macronutrient contribution to waterways and the dreaded eutrophication (algae growth) problems.

An awful lot of smoke has been blown on ALL these products and it's time to put science up first, and salesmanship last.


----------



## EFC (May 24, 2002)

*Ice Ban*

Ice Ban is alive and well.

Alan had it right. Companies come and go. Good products seem to find their way to the marketplace.

It turns out the Earth Friendly Chemicals bought the Ice Ban rights from the patent holders and is offering the same products through many of the same distributors.

So, the product that started the revolution in enviromentally friendly snow and ice control will be used again this winter from Washington state to Maine and points in between.

Although major distributors have already signed up, they continue to look for master distributors in a few key regions. There's room for others as well. Your customers can have black surface and white lines with Ice Ban.

EFC will be at the SIMA show in a couple weeks. Stop by the booth and say hello.

In a couple weeks, you'll be able to check them out on the web at www.EFChem.com


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

I never like to hear of anyone "going under". That's not good for those involved in the endeavor, but I suppose that in a free market society, these things happen.

Slamming anyone on this type of forum, from any point of view, is not good professional practice - IMO. Since we are human, we are going to have different points of view put forth from time to time. If we all agreed on everything - there would be no need for competition. However, putting forth the "nyah, nyah's" that have been posted here only makes some people look bad in some peoples eyes. I don't see where there is anything to be gained from such actions as it just lowers the professionalism that our industry has worked so hard to achieve.

If Ice Ban is back on their feet (even with a new owner), the industry is the better for it - no matter how any of us might feel about Ice Ban, Magic, XYZ, ABC, or QRS type products. It gives us alternatives to present to our customers. 

Personally, I think it's good that EFC has posted that Ice Ban products will continue to be available to our industry. I think it's good for us to know that we will have alternatives to select from come fall. Our customers benefit, as do we as industry providers.

SO... (and this is not an endorsement of them as I know nothing of this new entity)... I say "welcome" to EFC to this board. Good luck to you, and we'll hopefully see you in St. Louis.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

I agree whole heartedly John Allin as compitition is good for bussiness.
John Parker
NY Snow Pros
Taconic Maintenance Inc


----------

